# Need a Manual or Parts Manual for a Gilson Snow blower



## cshawl (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi I need a manual or parts manual for a Montgomery Ward 
Model: GIL 35210 B
Serial: 9122F1 650


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Pete at the site linked below can certainly help you with anything Gilson.

The Gilson SNOW BLOWER Shop, where the Gilson Snowblower Legacy Lives


----------

